# Smart Fortwo lithium batteries 18650 cells



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Are these the Tesla battery packs from a Smart car? 
Like 36" long by 3" wide or so? 3kwh each?


----------



## stevesnider (May 11, 2016)

yes the smart car batteries


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

So this one?

I ask because this is the second generation Smart EV battery. I have a 3rd generation Smart EV battery which is a different configuration.

I have no idea whether your proposed method would be advisable. EV West has been doing a bunch of cars with these battery packs lately, they would probably know, if they will answer your questions.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

All of the installs that I have seen with these batteries has them side by side. 
Though I have not seen them mounted on top of each other, I don't know either way.


----------



## stevesnider (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for getting back to me. 
evwest would not help .l I will find a way to install all three upright . What are the third generation batteries ? Same voltage?


Thanks, Steve


----------



## stevesnider (May 11, 2016)

I ran batteries for first time today and they seem like they had about 90 ah not even close to 150 ah . Could they have that many miles on them? I figured they would have at least 130 ah left .

Thanks , Steve


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

stevesnider said:


> ...and they seem like they had about 90 ah...


How was this measured?


----------



## stevesnider (May 11, 2016)

My motor draws 70 amps at 55 volts and I only got a little over an hr run time. What is a more accurate way without spending money on something to test them ?


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm going out on a limb to ask if you are driving a golf cart?


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

This isn't "no money", but it's pretty much a cheap Easy way to accomplish what you would need.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/182063585537?...20&_trksid=p2141725.c100338.m3726&_mwBanner=1


----------



## stevesnider (May 11, 2016)

I'm using a Torqeedo electric boat motor
3900 watts and ran batteries from 59.4--50 volts
at 3900 watts and 55 volts 3900 divided by 55 v =70 amp draw


----------



## stevesnider (May 11, 2016)

My motor shows what watts your using and what the voltage is while you are running.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Fair enough.

It's entirely possible that the batteries were well used. They are based around 18650 cells. I'm not a battery expert at all.

It would be cool if people who knew could chime in, but I presume they have their own windmills to tilt right now.


----------

